

HTC Vs. Samsung & The WinDroid Nuclear Option - gspyrou
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/04/samsung-vs-htc/

======
gcb1
i keep saying that smart phones will only be relevant when they become open as
pcs. this may be the first step. selling phones as a generic machine that can
run either windows or android or whatever the user decides to install later on
will change everything.

if you think everything is already changed by phones now, you're in for the
same surprise ibm clients had at the pc paradigm change.

